# boss truck side wire harness



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

used boss straight blade wire harness truck side came off 2009 gmc 2500 hd,good shape complete 135.00 thanks


----------



## helmjama (Jul 20, 2014)

this still available i know the post is over a year old


----------

